# رش النمل



## سلامة فتحي (11 أغسطس 2015)

بعيدا عن المبيدات الحشرية وللتخلص من النمل لتر ماء يذاب فيه 30 جرام من ثيو كبريتات الصوديوم أو 15 جرام من كبريتات النحاس تحصل علي رش لحشرة النمل شفاف بدون رائحة


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (12 أغسطس 2015)

سلامة فتحي قال:


> بعيدا عن المبيدات الحشرية وللتخلص من النمل لتر ماء يذاب فيه 30 جرام من ثيو كبريتات الصوديوم أو 15 جرام من كبريتات النحاس تحصل علي رش لحشرة النمل شفاف بدون رائحة


جزاك الله كل خير لمشاركتنا معلوماتك وهذا ليس بغريب علي شخصكم الكريم


----------



## سلامة فتحي (12 أغسطس 2015)

أ
حسن الله اليك منك نستفيد مهندس أحمد


----------



## انس المصرى 2 (23 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن منين اشترى هذه المواد ومن عند مين


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (29 سبتمبر 2015)

انس المصرى 2 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ولكن منين اشترى هذه المواد ومن عند مين


الاخ العزيز كبريتات النحاس يمكن شراؤها من محلات الكيماويات بشارع الجيش او من العطار باسم التوتيا الزرقا
مع تحياتي


----------



## سلامة فتحي (15 أكتوبر 2015)

ثيو كبريتات الصوديوم 
[SUB] بياع في شارع الجيش باسم هيبو مادة تشية سكر النبات في الشكل الشيكارة 25 كيلو ب 140جنية [/SUB]


----------

